# Alabama - January Rut



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

I've hunted Alabama a couple of times. It's great because the rut doesn't get going strong down there until usually mid-January.

Here's a link to the outfitter;

http://www.caseyhuntingcamp.com/

I've been on several out of state hunts, and never had a guy work so hard to make sure everyone was successful. Small family operation, nothing fancy........but comfortable. I believe the camp had about 80% success the week that I was there. I took a nice 8 point, the pics are in my photo album.


----------

